# Another sample rhinestone design



## flykidz (Apr 15, 2012)

Enjoy! This was made today


----------



## BML Builder (Jul 8, 2008)

Beautiful work Jose!! You do really nice work with lots of detail!!


----------



## best26102 (Sep 29, 2013)

very nice detail and layout. Keep up the solid work


----------



## DivaMomDesigns (Nov 19, 2011)

That is AWESOME! Your fill detail is superb! What software did you use?


----------



## flykidz (Apr 15, 2012)

R stones on Corel draw. 
Thanks everyone

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## GeorgiaGirl7 (Nov 11, 2012)

Great job!


----------



## rjdavis61 (Aug 4, 2009)

Very nice. You are selling me on Rstones with that!


----------

